# Price to outfit a truck



## 77gmcserria (Feb 9, 2008)

I was woundering if someone can give me a ball park figure on how much it would cost to outfit a truck with a 11ft plow and V-box sander. I have about 12.5 feet of frame behind the cab. 

I am looking at 2 diffrent sets of trucks:

Set 1: 2 '94 Ford LTL90000 Tractor and 1 '93 Ford LTL9000 Tractor
Set 2: 2 '73 Mack DM800's (former cement mixers) and 1 '70 Mack DM800

Thanks


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

$16,000-18,000 each truck......lol i'm just guessing.....btw i'd go with the fords because of the cummins power


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

You might be able to use some of the central hydros on the mixers if they are still set up. That could save a few bucks. I heard that one of the local companies spent 40K putting a blade, wing, and 15 yard-ish spreader on. All brand new, top of the line equipment.


----------



## 77gmcserria (Feb 9, 2008)

2 of the Fords have 900k miles and 1 has 550k miles. They have N14 Cummins. They want $9500.00 each.

The Macks are on ebay and going for a few thousand each. I think the two mixers do have the hydro still on them.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

N14 is a good motor and it's a big block so it will last much longer.

The early 90's Fords will be MUCH more comfortable with a LOT better brakes.

But, a 500k mile truck needs work. You don't necessarily know what yet, but it needs work.

a 900k mile truck needs a LOT of work. It almost definitely needs (or will soon need) an overhaul. (big money). 

Nothing is cheap on class 8 trucks, it just adds up.

You don't say where you are, or where the trucks are, but salt is brutal on big trucks. Everything gets corroded and lots of stuff gets stuck and/or breaks apart. Brake chambers esp. 
Class 8 trucks don't like to sit, seals dry out, water sits in brake systems, etc. It can add up quick.

I'd want to see an oil sample and a dyno report at the very least. And if you have diesel emissions make sure they pass beforehand.

Those Macks are OLD. Parts are going to be harder to get and they are going to need lots of work. A snow truck HAS to run when needed.

Dumps are way more expensive than tractors. (truck tractors), mostly because of the box. Get a OTR tractor and strip it. Take off the sleeper (easier done on some than others) and remove the fifth wheel and change the wheelbase to fit your needs. Big truck shops do this all the time. 

A 500k mile OTR tractor (which BTW are really cheap right now) needs some work but it's not finished. A 400k mile dump truck is finished. a 200k mile cement mixer is finished. That's why you see lots of 500k mile OTR tractors for sale, the big companies get rid of them, people turn them into dump trucks and run them for 250k/300k miles more.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

what motor and trans are in the macks? and what are the miles on them? 

Also look on Truckpaper.com


----------



## 77gmcserria (Feb 9, 2008)

'73 Mack DM800 #1 has a 250HP Diesel with a 13 Speed OD trans
'73 Mack DM800 #2 has a 250HP Diesel with a 18 speed Quadraplex
'70 Mack DM800 has a 250 HP Diesel with a 18 speed Quadraplex

None of them have an engine model or miles. There is a VIN, if you can decipher that to get the more model.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

i dont think on that year truck the VIN will tell u much, except the model number and what number truck it was that year in the production year. those will be something like DM800______. if they were the 237 mack motor i wouldn't be afraid of them but i am not sure what they would be being a 250HP motor. Can u call the seller and find out what the exact motor is? also are they mack camelback suspension?


----------



## 77gmcserria (Feb 9, 2008)

'73 Mack DM800 #1 has a pusher axle and beam suspension
'73 Mack DM800 #2 has beam suspension
'70 Mack DM800 has beam suspension

I sent the owner a message through Ebay since there is no phone number in the listing.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

oh another thing with these macks look for any cracks in the outer frame rail as these trucks can get rust between the inner and outer frame rail and it can cause the outer frame rail to crack


----------



## 77gmcserria (Feb 9, 2008)

The 3 Macks have the Mack 673 6 cylinder 250 horsepower turbo. They also need some cab work and the 1970 needs a clutch.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

$9500 is way too much on the fords IMO.....


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

what about the group of 1992's l9000 L-10 with apx 600,000 one with a REMAN $5900 OBO i'd look into that over the OLD Macks


----------



## 77gmcserria (Feb 9, 2008)

I was looking on TruckPaper.com and saw that there are alot of tractors with low miles for a decent price but a high precent are from Ryder, and I don't know about getting a truck from a rental shop.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

what about buying a DOT truck that is already outfitted with the equiptment you want.....my salter is a dot ford f 800 with a 5 yard, live pump and already plummed, with controls for a plow....works great it's a 1992 and only has about 200k showing.....this truck sounds a little small for what you want but i'm just throwing a few options out there........i really think you'll regret driving a 1970 Mack around in an ice storm.....


----------



## 77gmcserria (Feb 9, 2008)

I have looked into that but haven't found many DOT truck in good shape.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

77gmcserria;835895 said:


> I have looked into that but haven't found many DOT truck in good shape.


good shape compared to the macks?


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

77gmcserria;835853 said:


> I was looking on TruckPaper.com and saw that there are alot of tractors with low miles for a decent price but a high precent are from Ryder, and I don't know about getting a truck from a rental shop.


there is a ryder lease station here that services about 20 trucks for Nucore steel and they get maintained on a regular basis and are driven by carrer drivers...


----------



## 77gmcserria (Feb 9, 2008)

Most of the DOT trucks are rotted and verry rusty more than the Macks. Most have rot holes in the bed.


----------

